

CSS diagonal borders still not rendering properly on Firefox - redmaniack
http://www.red-team-design.com/css-diagonal-borders-still-not-rendering-properly-on-firefox

======
chrismorgan
I always intended to start a blog properly with a post about this topic (I am
the one that he refers to in the article), but I never quite got round to
it... and so the full article has been sitting mostly written for about
fifteen months and entirely written for about ten months. I don't understand
myself. And as for the bug report which I should have filed two years ago when
I first discovered the issue...

The `transform` approach is interesting; I never tried to find a workaround
for it but just accepted it (again, rather than filing the necessary bug
report...).

"If there isn't a bug reported for it, the bug doesn't exist."

------
Svip
Can someone explain the practical usage of diagonal CSS borders?

~~~
d4mi3n
Sure: making geometric shapes and masks.

A varient of diagonal borders is currently used in
<http://nicolasgallagher.com/pure-css-speech-bubbles/demo/>

The trick there is to use the CSS :after pseudo-element to get a triangular
shape/mask, but it's a bit of a hack. Having diagonal CSS borders that were
properly supported would make doing stuff like this much cleaner and easier to
implement.

